# Antique Tricycle?



## Tim (Aug 22, 2014)

image.jpg (267.8 KB)
 image.jpg (265.9 KB)
 image.jpg (275.9 KB)
Could someone let me know if this tricycle is a fake, or an antique? It is 25" tall, and 29" long with what appears to be a leather seat. The wheels are wood with steel strapping covering them.


----------



## barracuda (Aug 22, 2014)

This might help:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/fakes.php


----------



## Tim (Aug 22, 2014)

*Antique tricycle*

We looked on that website, and that is what made us suspicious. Have you seen this particular bike as a fake?


----------



## barracuda (Aug 22, 2014)

The fakes come out of China and India, and they look many different ways, but yours meets some of the qualifications: square featureless pedals, curved seat suspension, steel rimmed wood wheels, and I notice some welding on the trike. There probably shouldn't be any welds on a real one. My first impression is that it's a modern product. My opinion. Will I guarantee that? No. Am I the last word? Course not. Do you like it? If so, then enjoy it, fake or no. 

My advice - perform a google image search using terms like: boneshaker, 1890s, 1880s, 1870s, children's tricycle. Try: strap tricycle, Singer, Gendron, etc. It'll give you a better idea of what authentic victorian childrens trikes look like.


----------



## Tim (Aug 22, 2014)

barracuda said:


> The fakes come out of China and India, and they look many different ways, but yours meets some of the qualifications: square featureless pedals, curved seat suspension, steel rimmed wood wheels, and I notice some welding on the trike. There probably shouldn't be any welds on a real one. My first impression is that it's a modern product. My opinion. Will I guarantee that? No. Am I the last word? Course not. Do you like it? If so, then enjoy it, fake or no.
> 
> My advice - perform a google image search using terms like: boneshaker, 1890s, 1880s, 1870s, children's tricycle. Try: strap tricycle, Singer, Gendron, etc. It'll give you a better idea of what authentic victorian childrens trikes look like.




Thanks. Appreciate the input.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 24, 2014)

I have seen a lot of these trikes and it as amazing that the leather seats and wood hand grips are all in perfect condition for being so "old".


----------



## vincev (Aug 24, 2014)

Would run very fast away from this "oldie"


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 25, 2014)

"Iron work" sleds, baby buggies, tricycles, small high wheels, etc., have been crudely reproduced in recent years.....

Great decorator items though! and they might be made by the same companies. Of little value to collectors........No hand forging done here!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, these more recent facsimiles of antique tricycles are made to be more decorative than anything else. I doubt they would hold up to much actual riding by an average child. I've seen them for sale in antique/gift stores over the last couple decades. Ditto with the vast majority of the wood horse tricycles you see listed.

Dave


----------



## rakhibul94 (Sep 8, 2014)

*antique*

Very interesting


----------

